# Cant Stop Alexa From Listening



## VidalMante (6 mo ago)

Hello friends, I recently purchased Tesla Model Y and I have connected my Amazon Echo Dot 4th Gen with it via Bluetooth. But I am having a problem friends, I cant stop it from listening. There is no mute button that I may be able to do it. So please anyone suggest what to do? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Remove power from the Dot.


----------



## VidalMante (6 mo ago)

This solution is also beneficial that you shared here. But I found this article online that suggested some methods and followed one method from here (Tweak the settings). After doing the task properly, the problem got solved. Now I have no longer any problems. Thank you,


----------

